# Fabrics that can be processed with plastisol transfers



## gail12 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi,

Can plastisol transfers be used on all types of fabrics or are there any types of fabrics that they won't work on?

Thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Cotton, poly and nylon w/ additives.


----------

